# 60 degree Lob wedge - Going Under the ball



## MarkA (Jul 8, 2011)

I have a really frustrating habit of going right under the ball with my 60 degree lob wedge - its not something that i do all the time, but it manifests itself occasionally and doesnt help confidence when standing over a difficult shot.

What causes it? is there a sure fire method for prevention


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi Mark i have had the same problem in the past,however make sure your weight is slightly on the left foot,and the lie is right for the club.
In my experience dont use is from very tight lies,or really deep lies,only use it in slightly fluffy lies so the club can slide under the ball making sure you commit to the shot.


----------



## MarkA (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi Mark i have had the same problem in the past,however make sure your weight is slightly on the left foot,and the lie is right for the club.
In my experience dont use is from very tight lies,or really deep lies,only use it in slightly fluffy lies so the club can slide under the ball making sure you commit to the shot.
		
Click to expand...

Im glad you said that because tight lies are my worst night mare with a lob wedge - fluffy isnt such a problem but its really a confidence thing - the worst scenario is a 40yard pitch over water from a tight lie ! If any one has some maghic advice to share I'd love to hear it.


----------



## Leftie (Jul 8, 2011)

Ah!

The old Blob Wedge conundrum again.

Ways around the problem?

Either leave it in the garage or don't leave yourself a shot where the  *only* option is to use it.

Simples


----------



## MarkA (Jul 8, 2011)

Ah!

The old Blob Wedge conundrum again.

Ways around the problem?

Either leave it in the garage or don't leave yourself a shot where the  *only* option is to use it.

Simples  

Click to expand...

If only life were so simple at 18 handicap - I do agree though Course management is king and I'd much rather hit a full proper club into the green rather than mincing around with a 40 yd lob wedge shot


----------



## The19thHole (Jul 8, 2011)

on tight lies, I try to play the ball back in my stance and weight more on my left side.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 8, 2011)

What you need is some confidence.
You will only become confident with success and you will only succeed if you play these shots well.

Place the ball in the centre of your stance or a touch back, and keep your weight on your front foot.

Learn how to hit down on the ball by placing a head cover 12-15in behind the ball. That will teach you to hit down on the ball.
TAKE A DIVOT AND FOLLOW THROUGH WELL
DO NOT TRY AND LIFT THE BALL INTO THE AIR.


----------



## One Planer (Jul 8, 2011)

What you need is some confidence.
You will only become confident with success and you will only succeed if you play these shots well.

Place the ball in the centre of your stance or a touch back, and keep your weight on your front foot.

Learn how to hit down on the ball by placing a head cover 12-15in behind the ball. That will teach you to hit down on the ball.
TAKE A DIVOT AND FOLLOW THROUGH WELL
DO NOT TRY AND LIFT THE BALL INTO THE AIR.
		
Click to expand...

.......... Then once you've finished admiring your masterful shot........... replace your divot


----------



## Leftie (Jul 8, 2011)

.......... Then once you've finished admiring your masterful shot........... replace your divot  

Click to expand...

Or, buy a new headcover.

As most of Bob's drills involve trying (unsuccessfully) to miss a head cover, he must have a stake in the V-Cover manufacturing company


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 8, 2011)

You need a proper 60 degree wedge you do.
Something like a Mizuno MP T11 60 degree lob wedge.
One that somebody may have won in a competition recently, that's still wrapped up and never been used.
A wedge that has a quad cut sole.
A wedge that is on offer for Â£50.00 which is a saving of at least Â£30.00 over the cheapest price found on the 'net.
That's what you want.
I wonder who might have one for sale.


----------



## chris661 (Jul 8, 2011)

You need a proper 60 degree wedge you do.
Something like a Mizuno MP T11 60 degree lob wedge.
One that somebody may have won in a competition recently, that's still wrapped up and never been used.
A wedge that has a quad cut sole.
A wedge that is on offer for Â£50.00 which is a saving of at least Â£30.00 over the cheapest price found on the 'net.
That's what you want.
I wonder who might have one for sale
   

Click to expand...

Nobody if he doesnt get pictures up sharpish


----------



## Leftie (Jul 8, 2011)

You need a proper 60 degree wedge you do.
Something like a Mizuno MP T11 60 degree lob wedge.
One that somebody may have won in a competition recently, that's still wrapped up and never been used.
A wedge that has a quad cut sole.
A wedge that is on offer for Â£50.00 which is a saving of at least Â£30.00 over the cheapest price found on the 'net.
That's what you want.
I wonder who might have one for sale.

   

Click to expand...

You can't use one either then?


----------



## richart (Jul 8, 2011)

You need a proper 60 degree wedge you do.
Something like a Mizuno MP T11 60 degree lob wedge.
One that somebody may have won in a competition recently, that's still wrapped up and never been used.
A wedge that has a quad cut sole.
A wedge that is on offer for Â£50.00 which is a saving of at least Â£30.00 over the cheapest price found on the 'net.
That's what you want.
I wonder who might have one for sale.

   

Click to expand...

You can't use one either then? 

Click to expand...

Danger of losing his ball up his nose.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 8, 2011)

Put the 60 degree back in the shed and get a 56 or 58. Much more reliable and can be used off tighter lies


----------



## chris661 (Jul 8, 2011)

Put the 60 degree back in the shed and get a 56 or 58. Much more reliable and can be used off tighter lies
		
Click to expand...

Does two degrees of loft really make that much of a difference?


----------



## Region3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Some bloke called Mickelson recommends more weight on front foot (as Bob says) and steeper strike when there is a danger of the club going under the ball ie. fluffy lie, but more even weight distribution and more of a sweep from a tight lie.

Sounds dangerous to me but he's pretty good with a lob wedge.


----------



## richart (Jul 8, 2011)

Put the 60 degree back in the shed and get a 56 or 58. Much more reliable and can be used off tighter lies
		
Click to expand...

Surely it depends on the bounce on the club. 60 degrees with 4 degrees of bounce will be easier to hit off a tight lie than 56 degrees with 14 degrees of bounce.


----------



## RGDave (Jul 8, 2011)

I can't imagine sliding under the ball off a fairway lie.
I can imagine going underneath the ball in the rough, sure.
Is it the first or the second?


----------

